# Free Mosaic Cloth Knitting Pattern-- Marching Trees



## Sewbizgirl

What do you see? Marching Trees? Bodybuilders? These mosaic patterns are so much fun and an easy way to do colorwork. You only work with one color for two rows (slipping the alternate colored sts) and then switch and work the other color for two rows. Looks hard but is easy...

I'm posting two of my mosaic cloth patterns for you to try. They make nice thick cloths and are all garter st-- no purling.

Use unmercerized dishcloth cotton such as Sugar and Cream, for best results.

Enjoy!


----------



## StellasKnits

Thanks for a fabulous new dishcloth pattern!


----------



## gclemens

Thanks for the pattern. I've been wanting to try mosaic pattern and this is the perfect thing to start with.


----------



## grannyknitter

Thanks for sharing the pattern. Will have to give it a try!


----------



## edithann

Thanks for sharing this lovely pattern..nice design!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------

